# Bison trailer frame failure



## AlexS

Wow so glad you didn't have horses in it at the time. Thanks for the heads up, I am trailer shopping and will bear this in mind.


----------



## mls

Ohiohorseman said:


> I have a Bison 2-horse bumper pull straight load horse trailer that I purchased new in 2000.
> 
> Bison trailers are cheaply made, very hazardous, and not worth the money.


Yet you have owned it for 10 years . . .


----------



## churumbeque

Ohiohorseman said:


> I have a Bison 2-horse bumper pull straight load horse trailer that I purchased new in 2000. The steel chassis corroded to the point that the rear axle completely separated from the frame as the trailer was being pulled down the highway. Fortunately, the trailer was empty and the speed was low, because otherwise the consequences would have been devastating. In fact, just a few days before that, I was pulling it at 65 mph on the freeway loaded with 2 full-sized race horses. Other problems over the years have included excessive deterioration of the loading ramp, side doors and rear windows, and frequent light and electrical failures. This trailer is complete junk and the manufacturer has refused to take any responsibility. Litigation is likely. Be warned. Bison trailers are cheaply made, very hazardous, and not worth the money.


 Yes and it was cheaply made when you bought it and at a cheap price. Now I wouldn't expect the axle to fall off but the ones I have seen are rusting new on the lot so it doesn't suprise me.


----------



## mliponoga

Hmmmm...I absolutely love Bison trailers and have personally owned 3 of them and loved them all. They were all 10+ years old and in great shape with minimal rust anywhere to be seen including the frame.


----------



## Ohiohorseman

I'm not sure what you're implying. I have never seen the axle corrode away and come loose from any wheeled vehicle, whether a car, horse trailer or hay wagon. Also, 10 years is not particularly old for a horse trailer, especially one that has probably had less than 10,000 miles of road use.


----------



## Ohiohorseman

xxxxxx


----------



## faye

the trailer is 10 years old. Corrosion is a fact of life perticularly if you live in an area where saltis put on the roads in winter. that is why most manufacturers reccomend that you hose off under your trailerafter every trip. Urine from horses is also extremely corrosive.

the trailer is out of warentee so the manufacturer has no case to answer too. Also if you had your trailer appropriately maintained then the corrosion would have been noticed well before it got to the stage it is at, a proper servicing once a year is essential for keeping your trailer in good condition and your horses safe. That is most likely what the company will defend itself with should you try.

Sorry but You havent got a legal leg to stand on!


----------



## churumbeque

I would consult a lawyer to find out what your legal rights are instead of this forum. But in general Bison's are the low end of quality trailers


----------



## Ohiohorseman

I wasn't seeking legal advice from anyone. I was simply trying to alert the readers of the Forum to the fact that Bison trailers are poorly made and hazardous. The fact is, I have been a practicing attorney for 37 years and probably understand the legalities better than Faye (and despite her pronouncements, the presence or absence of a warranty is not necessarily the end of that discussion).


----------



## churumbeque

Ohiohorseman said:


> I wasn't seeking legal advice from anyone. I was simply trying to alert the readers of the Forum to the fact that Bison trailers are poorly made and hazardous. The fact is, I have been a practicing attorney for 37 years and probably understand the legalities better than Faye (and despite her pronouncements, the presence or absence of a warranty is not necessarily the end of that discussion).


 I thought it was odd that Faye thinks she knows the law so I had to chime in. The good thing is you can pursue it and it won't cost you in legal fees. And as I am sure you know they may settle to avoid a law suit. 

Now on a personal note I am making an assumption that you are middle to upper income by your established career??? I am suprised you bought a Bison in the 1st place as it is the low end of trailers instead of something better quality.


----------



## Ohiohorseman

I bought it new and, from all appearances, it was well made. It was only later that I discovered its many deficiencies.


----------



## Mingiz

Well I could see a 10yro trailer having rust etc.But for an axel to break loose. Not good.....Sounds to be that poor quaility parts were used


----------



## mls

Mingiz said:


> Well I could see a 10yro trailer having rust etc.But for an axel to break loose. Not good.....Sounds to be that poor quaility parts were used


We still haven't been told if it was properly maintained.

I think it's interesting that an attorney would come to a public forum to bash anything. I sure know mine wouldn't do something so childish.


----------



## faye

also if it is prooved to be due to the negligance of the owner with poor maintenance then said attorney could find himself in a tad bit of trouble if the comapny find the above comments.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Does make one wonder, huh? I live where they use gravel during the winter,, all neighboring states use salt and gravel. It is really smart to keep the trailer well maintained and rinsed, especially during winter travel to keep everything from rusting and corroding.
I have bought ten year old trailers used and have never had an issue, and turned down newer trailers because of rust and corrosion, it all depends on how the trailer was maintained during its use. I imagine it can happen that the axle falls off, but if this story is true, and he found all the problems right after he bought it, why not take it back while it was in warranty?
And you guys are right, he has still not mentioned how well maintained it was. Strange that a attorney would come on a public forum and blast a well known company. Of course you notice, this poster is new and only made 6 posts...... Hmmmm. sounds a bit fabricated to me.


----------



## Speed Racer

Y'all apparently don't know attorneys as well as I do. :wink:

For an attorney to openly bash someone is SOP for them. After all,_ they're_ right and whoever they're bashing is wrong, so what's the big deal?

Attorneys generally have extremely large egos, regardless of where they placed in their graduating class. They also live under the assumption that everyone else is beneath them, and stupid into the bargain.

Far too many of them are scofflaws, and think following the letter of the law is for normal mortals, not themselves.

I avoid attorneys like the bubonic plague.


----------



## Ohiohorseman

First, my story that the frame corroded to the point where the axle came loose is completely true and the suggestion that it is "fabricated" is insulting. Second, the trailer was well maintained with the wheel bearings being packed annually, as recommended, and other repairs being made as necessary. As is usually the case, the deficiencies surfaced after the relatively short warranty period had expired, so those repairs were made on my dime. However, the trailer was fully operational, although deteriorating, up to the time that the axle came loose, as I had hauled two adult horses in it just the week before. Third, in response to Faye's continued attempts to give legal advice, I am not at all concerned about criticizing Bison as a manufacturer because (1) everything that I said is true, and truth is always a complete defense to any claim of defamation, and (2) Bison is now out of business (perhaps due to their inferior product), so the comments that Faye chided me about are irrelevant to their business reputation anyway. Fourth, I offered my comments in good faith as a warning to others who might be considering the purchase of a used Bison trailer. And I say again, buy one at your own risk. Finally, none of you know me or my reputation or manner of practice, so your bashing of me simply because I am a lawyer is completely out of line and entirely irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## faye

Ohiohorseman. If Bison have gone out of business who do you intend to bring a case against then?
if they went bakrupt there is nothing left to get and nothing that you will achieve, you can't exactly make them withdraw thier product as they are not making product anylonger. You can't damage the companies profitability because there is no company. I honestly can't see why you would bother, what do you hope to gain from it?

BTW there is more to maintianing a trailer then an annual wheel bareing change. thats like saying - oh i maintain my car as I top up the oil once a year!


----------



## smrobs

My biggest question is, if the trailer was so well maintained, then how was this level of corrosion not noticed long before and taken care of? Corrosion of that magnitude doesn't just happen overnight or during the course of one long road trip. So how did you not know that the frame was corroded to that point unless you weren't inspecting your trailer properly? If you weren't inspecting it properly, then you certainly weren't cleaning it properly because in order to clean all the salt off of the undercarriage and frame, you have to either jack it up or lay underneath. Either way, you would have been underneath it and been able to easily see if everything was corroded.


----------



## churumbeque

Ohiohorseman said:


> First, my story that the frame corroded to the point where the axle came loose is completely true and the suggestion that it is "fabricated" is insulting. Second, the trailer was well maintained with the wheel bearings being packed annually, as recommended, and other repairs being made as necessary. As is usually the case, the deficiencies surfaced after the relatively short warranty period had expired, so those repairs were made on my dime. However, the trailer was fully operational, although deteriorating, up to the time that the axle came loose, as I had hauled two adult horses in it just the week before. Third, in response to Faye's continued attempts to give legal advice, I am not at all concerned about criticizing Bison as a manufacturer because (1) everything that I said is true, and truth is always a complete defense to any claim of defamation, and (2) Bison is now out of business (perhaps due to their inferior product), so the comments that Faye chided me about are irrelevant to their business reputation anyway. Fourth, I offered my comments in good faith as a warning to others who might be considering the purchase of a used Bison trailer. And I say again, buy one at your own risk. Finally, none of you know me or my reputation or manner of practice, so your bashing of me simply because I am a lawyer is completely out of line and entirely irrelevant to the discussion.


 Well said. I agree with every thing that you said except that you couldn't give me a bison. I am sure the people bashing you do not have as good as careers as you but possibly bigger ego's


----------



## churumbeque

mls said:


> We still haven't been told if it was properly maintained.
> 
> I think it's interesting that an attorney would come to a public forum to bash anything. I sure know mine wouldn't do something so childish.


 I do not think it is childish, my attorney told me about a web site called rip off report to say my gripes in a public forum.


----------



## churumbeque

faye said:


> Ohiohorseman. If Bison have gone out of business who do you intend to bring a case against then?
> if they went bakrupt there is nothing left to get and nothing that you will achieve, you can't exactly make them withdraw thier product as they are not making product anylonger. You can't damage the companies profitability because there is no company. I honestly can't see why you would bother, what do you hope to gain from it?
> 
> BTW there is more to maintianing a trailer then an annual wheel bareing change. thats like saying - oh i maintain my car as I top up the oil once a year!


They may be out of business but they had an insurance policy that you may be able to go back on.


----------



## faye

unlikely if they have been out of business for any length of time. Insurance generaly only pays out within 1 year of the last payment of the insurance premium.


----------



## VelvetsAB

faye said:


> unlikely if they have been out of business for any length of time. Insurance generaly only pays out within 1 year of the last payment of the insurance premium.


_Maybe in the UK, but by the OP's name, I am assuming he lives in the states. It is quite possible that there are different laws in place, and with him being a lawyer, might know._

_Thank you OP, for bringing the corroded (sp) frame and axle to our attention. Bison Trailer owners can now be on the look out for it, in case they have have a fear of it happening to them. I am glad your horses were not in the trailer at the time._

_To everyone: This can happen to any trailer. The trailer could be well kept and maintained, but if something happened at the time of fabrication, it is possible that it rusted and corroded (sp sorry) without being noticed. Sundowner, featherlite, jamco, 4star etc etc are all susceptable to this as well. I would assume that it would be a rare incident that it happens in any trailer, but it is a possibility._


----------



## NorthernMama

Thank you for a thread that draws attention to dangers of ignorance.

I think regardless of the make and quality, it is our responsibility as equipment owners to be aware of what we are driving and pulling, both motorized and not. Whether a horse trailer, a quad, a camper, a motorcycle, a truck, car, etc. etc. I see far too many people that have no clue whatsoever about their equipment. I can't number the amount of times I have gotten into a vehicle with someone and asked, "how long have you had that rattle in your right front wheel?" or something equally obvious (to me, anyway). How can someone pulling a car hauler not notice that one tire is just about completely flat? Or drive with only one headlight? Or not check the lights on their trailer before they pull out of the yard? Yet time and time again I see it.

We own it, we drive it, we are responsible for it. I have driven rust buckets, and trailers that aren't the best, but so far (knock on wood) I have never been surprised about any repair needed on any of my equipment. I KNOW what's there.


----------



## churumbeque

I also think it would be difficult to crawl under a trailer low to the ground and see anything to a great extent. As it's sitting it could look fine and then hit a bump and something snaps.


----------



## faye

They are not that low to the ground. The skirts on my lorry are far lower, all it takes is a horse rug on the ground and to shimmy under on your back. 

When I had a trailer it went for a full service at the dealership twice a year, this included inspection of all the welds, all the panels, inspection of the floor, electrics and axels as well as appropraite grease and repairs. cost £150 each time but £300 a year for peace of mind is nothing.
Every time it went out it was cleaned underneath. Either when we got back or first thing the next morning i hosed with a power hose and then I power hosed the insides to make sure that the urine didnt rot the floor. Once it had been hosed it got a 5 min inspection of underneath,Just shimmy on your back under it the full length looking for corrosion or damage that could have been done on the journey.
Lights etc got a quick check everytime we hitched it up.

For a whole axel to fall off the corrosion would have very easily been visable to a quick underneath inspection and would have been for a fairly long time.


----------



## VelvetsAB

faye said:


> They are not that low to the ground. The skirts on my lorry are far lower, all it takes is a horse rug on the ground and to shimmy under on your back.


_I do not see my almost 80 year old Grandpa, let alone myself, getting on a blanket to crawl under a trailer. A trailer that still gets used several times a month no less._

_We clean the poop out of the trailer and occasionally hose the inside down, but definitely do not wash the outside or underneath. _

_Not everyone has that type of money to be spending on having the trailer checked twice a year. _

_On a hunt not that long ago, an axel broke on someones trailer. They had just had it within the past month to get the brakes done on it, but the axel still broke. Things get missed even by certified mechanics. _

_Taking it to a dealer/mechanic is not a guarantee that everything is hunkydory with your trailer, let alone by checking it yourself all the time. There will be things that you will not be able to see that could be causing damage (rust/corrosion/other not so good stuff) to the trailer. It is not always a case of it being directly visible._


----------



## Ohiohorseman

I find it more than a little amusing that smrobs and faye have the audacity to comment on the maintenance of a horse trailer that neither of them has ever seen. For their information, the corrosion occurred at the point of attachment of the aluminum skin to the steel chassis, and was due to the fact that there was not a proper separation between the metals, which allowed electrolysis to occur. That is a defect in design, materials and fabrication and there is no maintenance that would have prevented it. The Gore trailer that I have now has a mylar layer between the aluminum and steel to prevent that problem. Also, because of the way in which the axle brackets attached to the frame, the corrision was hidden from any normal inspection. And let me say yet again, my purpose in the original post was to warn anyone that was considering the purchase of a used Bison trailer because of their poor design and fabrication. It was only you, faye, who leaped to the conclusion that my objective was to damage the manufacturer in some way.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

OP, thanks for posting the warning, I was actually just looking at a 1995 Bison and if I do drop by to see it, I'm going to be sure to check it closely! (although I'm not 100% I'll bother anymore lol!) 

I think this thread is heading south in a few different ways, so I won't comment on the rest of it, just thanks for the heads up about your personal experience!


----------



## Rascaholic

WOW does everything have to become an argument????

Thanks you for the warning about the Bison trailers!!

My friend owned one and absolutely hated it. We redid the whole wiring system and her hubby had to weld ( I think) or bolt some type of plating underneath it on the hitch 2 years ago. It was scrapped this past summer due to to to many issues with structural integrity.


----------



## churumbeque

Rascaholic said:


> WOW does everything have to become an argument????
> 
> Thanks you for the warning about the Bison trailers!!
> 
> My friend owned one and absolutely hated it. We redid the whole wiring system and her hubby had to weld ( I think) or bolt some type of plating underneath it on the hitch 2 years ago. It was scrapped this past summer due to to to many issues with structural integrity.


Seems like there are a select group that like to argue


----------



## Nemesis

yeah i see all your points but that just shouldnt happen thank god it wasnt loaded!


----------



## RhondaLynn

GOOD GRIEF FOLKS!!! Ohiohorseman was just trying to give us ALL a heads up warning!!! you know, just in case someone was trailer shopping, and looking at a Bison.... this would be good info to know. I appreciate the info. I realize that ALL makers of trailers, trucks and cars have lemons sometimes, but it is nice to hear about them so I am a more infomed shopper!!

I am using a trailer that is older (15-20years) and do NOT inspect it every trip and certainly would not get a rug and slide under it after every trip. I am diligent about scooping the poop out and will wash it out once or twice a season. we usually send it to a mechanic to have the bearings checked, the brakes and electrical stuff, but that is about it!!! I don't know of anyone who inspects their trailer like that after every trip. Maybe we SHOULD, but I know I don't and won't.

Rhonda


----------

